# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  VIDEO: New glass frog has translucent skin

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) April 20th, 2015 01:41 AM: VIDEO: New glass frog has translucent skin*

A new species of glass frog has been found in the Talamanca mountains of Costa Rica.
*Full Article*

----------


## gregory741

I want one lol

----------

